# وين التجار فررررصة



## يا كريم (16 مارس 2009)

باختصار
احتاج مبلغ 500000ريال سعودي ولدي قرض للبنك ومستعد لدفع قسط شهري لغاية 9000لأي فترة سداد والضمان صك شرعي من المحمكمة وقرار استقطاع من الراتب من الحقوق المدنية للاتصال 0594342970


----------

